# Sub needed in Columbus, Ohio



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Need 1 reliable sub for mostly 1 inch route in Columbus, Ohio area.
Many snows never get to 2 inches here, many guys are watching out the window at the other plow trucks going by wondering where they are going?

They are going to my properties!

MUST have insurance and proven experience - you will be asked to show what you know!
Newer truck & plow - reliability a must.

In return - prompt & steady pay based on performance & more work available for you than most in the area.

Pm with contact info.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

bump, it's looking like we will be out working soon, so can you!


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

*Subs - Columbus, Ohio*

Need work?


----------



## pro seal (Oct 17, 2009)

I might be able to help you out call me at 740-928-1439


----------



## Cols-snowman (Dec 1, 2009)

I also may be able to help. Eager to go but haven't dropped a blade or thrown any salt as of yet. My cell is 614-560-0718


----------



## lehnerex (Dec 28, 2008)

I have several lots in Dublin Powell Westerville Lewis center and reynoldsburg, if you have anything in or around the area that I can fit into my route I would be very interested in helping you out. I have 3 plow trucks, 2 loaders and a 4 wheeler with blade. 8.5western with wings 9' 10" wide 7.5 western with wings 9' 2" wide 810 blizzard tailgate spreader s185 bobcat with 10' protect pusher t320 bobcat with 10' protect pusher Suzuki with 4' blade for walks. I would be interested in a few lots that I would bid to you per push to fill up my route or I may have a truck or loader that could run fulltime on hour for you. I don't want any little lots for loaders but am not picky where the trucks go. I know several other contractors in area with trucks as well so I'm sure we can get you covered. Contact via email [email protected] or cell Ben Lehner B & K Lehner Excavating llc 740-404-0526


----------

